# (Resolved) Recovery CD for Toshiba A205-S4617



## singamsetty (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi, My Toshiba laptop A205-S4617 crashed miserably and I have lost my recovery CD somewhere. Please help me about how to restore the Laptop to atleast the intial factory setting mode. Or else can any one help me in getting the Recovery CD. It was running VISTA.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Recovery CD for Toshiba A205-S4617*

Hello and Welcome to TSF.

Unfortunately, Toshiba doesn't offer replacement CDs. They suggest either taking it to a Toshiba service center (for $75) or buying a retail copy of Windows.

http://askiris.toshiba.com/ToshibaS...3&url=&dialogID=16151333&stateId=0 0 16149286

Before you go spending money , let's try this.

With the unit powered down press and hold the zero key on your keyboard while powering the unit up. If it's equipped with it, the Toshiba Recovery Wizard should open, and it's pretty much self explanatory from there.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## singamsetty (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Recovery CD for Toshiba A205-S4617*

Hi Matt, First of all sorry for the delay in replying to you. Somehow the recovery wizard suggested by you failed to restore my Laptop. It worked well till some time but after that it didnt move at all. But fortunately one of my friends suggested me to visit http://digitalmedia-labs.com from where I actually bought the Recovery DVD's for A205 model and I restored my laptop to Original Factory Condition.

Thank you very much for your very prompt and kind advice and I sincerely appreciate you for helping me in this regard

For any one looking for Original Restore CD's I suggest them to have a look at digitalmedia-labs.com. They are infact very prompt in shipment too and the Customer Center was also friendly. Bye folks


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Recovery CD for Toshiba A205-S4617*

I'm glad to hear you got it running, and thanks for the tip on the website. I will bookmark them for future use.

Thank you very much for updating us on your status as well as your solution.

I hope we can be of better service to you in the future.:wave:


----------

